# Someone said a lot of 33 GTR,s for sale



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Where are they?

Only some bad examples about, not one that's caught my eye yet.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

How about jan´s grey R33

remember discussing the tweenie build HKS pistons part?

Ron


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RonniNielsen said:


> How about jan´s grey R33
> 
> remember discussing the tweenie build HKS pistons part?
> 
> Ron


haha yeah, that's a very good car  

What is it 700hp or something.. yeah nicely put together.

I suppose that's prolly the only good one about at the moment, but thought he changed his mind selling it :nervous:


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

its in between 650-700 ore so, running a 2.8 with a t04z

Nissan Skyline R33GT-R - Bilgalleri.dk - Danmarks største bilgalleri

a few pictures from the danish site, im sure if you pm him a desent offer he might take it?

How nice does it have to be? price?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

HI Nigel,

Really sorry to hear about your theft.

If you expect to receive a decent payout for your GTR if not recovered, mayber DaveW could build you one to spec of get one imported from Japan?

If you have a spec in mind, maybe post generals and members can keep an eye out for you?

Once again, sorry to hear about the theft, you must be gutted.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RonniNielsen said:


> its in between 650-700 ore so, running a 2.8 with a t04z
> 
> Nissan Skyline R33GT-R - Bilgalleri.dk - Danmarks største bilgalleri
> 
> ...


That's a beauty, but he's asking for £26K above my budget at the moment 

I wonder if he accepts north 10's :nervous:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

markM3 said:


> HI Nigel,
> 
> Really sorry to hear about your theft.
> 
> ...


Decent pay out from the insurer.... not in a million years mate. I doubt they'll pay me more than 10K or prolly 12K if they're generous.


That's when they do decide to pay, which will probably take 6 months+

[email protected]'s


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/155719-super-clear-red-rb26-30-750bhp-sale.html

its only the colour that puts me off, but one thing you cant question is the build quality..
put a sequential box in and it would be a quick and decent car...


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

What about rockabillys rb30 33? thats about 700 horses i think.


and as i say that some puts a link to it lol clean as underneth that car and wants for nothing


tib


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Rockabillys on Dyno i think this weekend. feels more than 700 TBH> but lets see......
more importantly its a relaible, super, super clean 33, with loads of extras on it.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Rickabillys car is the one I want. Either that or considering Dave building me an r32 which will cost me less. Problem I have is I've got my own gtr booked in to have work done to it to increase the power and looks. If 500or so horses aint enough then its going up for sale. Hopefully it is as mine us in great condition.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

rockabilly's is perhaps another fantastic one for sale, very good price too for the spec.

If I can bring myself to appreciate the color maybe.

But still pondering about that tbh, great car.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

nick the tubman said:


> Rockabillys on Dyno i think this weekend. feels more than 700 TBH> but lets see......
> more importantly its a relaible, super, super clean 33, with loads of extras on it.



so has this been re-mapped since mgt? if so who by?!
isnt it a 750bhp car as advertised anyway?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Or maybe I opt for a beautiful ugly child lol and get this :nervous:

That's if I can raise my budget in a month or two (and that it's still available)


Not at 28K though


HJA- GTR Pro Shop : Stunning 1000bhp+Spec Nissan Skyline R32 GTR Showcar!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Or maybe I opt for an ugly child and get this :nervous:
> 
> That's if I can raise my budget in a month or two (and that it's still available)
> 
> ...


ive heard nothing but bad reports of this car... always breaking down etc, and mega expansive to fix! and at that price fooooook that!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

hasn't he broke it now for parts?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i pretty sure from talking to him about it at the dyno day last year that its up near 750bhp
not my colour at all but i could put up wih it for a car that clean with those mods,
just look at the pics of the underneth its cleaner than most peoples cars full stop.

good price for the mods/condition aswell


Tib


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

how about a build nigel?

you know the drill...

Make a budget of 20.000 pounds, and about 40.000 you finish you car 

I would deffonetly speak to dave about those ground up builds, were you can make your own options. 

ore do you want a massive powered car?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

nailsgtr600 said:


> ive heard nothing but bad reports of this car... always breaking down etc, and mega expansive to fix! and at that price fooooook that!


Yeah, I reckon it's .......... let's say slightly over-priced, maybe if it had a Holinger sequential, the price would have been justifiable.

Was this involved in a body damage or scuff or something to undergo another paint job? I'm not sure only guessing before anyone is offended.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

that 32 is ugly as, that kit needs to come off so does the spoiler errrr
just my opinion of course but..............

buy another 33 nigel
as said earlier maybe a gtr shop build if the price is right but i would be veiwing rockabillys deffinatly to good not to have a look at.

tib


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RonniNielsen said:


> how about a build nigel?
> 
> you know the drill...
> 
> ...


:chuckle:

that'll mean I'll need loads of money, time and tools to get it done.

I don't want to pay 20K in labour, not again...... the RX was more than enough.

I'm not sure I can go down that route like yourself, although I'd love to.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MrGT said:


> that 32 is ugly as, that kit needs to come off so does the spoiler errrr
> just my opinion of course but..............
> 
> buy another 33 nigel
> ...


So, 28K way too much then. 

Maybe get another standard 33 and spend another 10K on it? 10K doens't take you far though if you look at it.

btw, what's a custom H-pattern dogbox? 

It must be quaife, ppg or Trust or something. Who else makes dogboxes? :nervous:


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

theres no way, after the cars you have had, you cant do alot of your own work?

quistion really is, what is it really you want? a street car at 600 ore so bhp, ore a 1000 bhp beast?

i doubt a stock car does the trick..


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

Hks made a H paddern dogbox diden they?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

900+ monster for street and race use 

I can put up with the discomfort of using it on the street.

matty32 reckons he can find me one, let's see what he comes up with when I give him the go ahead.





RonniNielsen said:


> theres no way, after the cars you have had, you cant do alot of your own work?
> 
> quistion really is, what is it really you want? a street car at 600 ore so bhp, ore a 1000 bhp beast?
> 
> i doubt a stock car does the trick..


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RonniNielsen said:


> Hks made a H paddern dogbox diden they?


Yes they did, but in that advert it says "custom" so I was wondering.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

Thats going to be quite interesting to see what he comes up with in that case!

And the beauti of getting a japanease car is they look brand new underneath!


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

"custom" is properly the most abused word in highperformance car sales...

change the tread on the gearstick, and its aparently a custom transmission..
not that i know its the case on that specific car! (i know nothing about it)


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

...


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> So, 28K way too much then.
> 
> Maybe get another standard 33 and spend another 10K on it? 10K doens't take you far though if you look at it.


like i said i'd look at bernies 33 i think he wants around 15.5k.
you couldnt buy the patrs to mod a 33 to that spec for cheaper

be more like 10k for a clean car 15-20k + to get to 750+ horses

i know someone will say that the 32 has the step 3 in it and a custom box
so its a better car, but 12.5k better?(not in my opinion)


again just my opinion

tib


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

MrGT said:


> like i said i'd look at bernies 33 i think he wants around 15.5k. you couldnt buy the patrs to mod a 33 to that spec for cheaper be more like 10k for a clean car 15-20k + to get to 750+ horses


Why not buy it and have it sprayed Midnight Purple, that colour alone would add to the value


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

In 2012, do you really need that many modifications to enjoy an old car like the R33 GTR. 

900 horses for a street / race car? What is the ratio of road vs track miles?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Sidious said:


> In 2012, do you really need that many modifications to enjoy an old car like the R33 GTR. 900 horses for a street / race car? What is the ratio of road vs track miles?


The GTR brand has been built around modding and its potential - so I think the answer remains the same - you just have to appreciate that not everyone thinks the same way as you with regard to modding


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

*POWER!!!!!!!*






























SORRY COULDNT RESIST LOL :thumbsup:


tib


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Sidious said:


> In 2012, do you really need that many modifications to enjoy an old car like the R33 GTR.
> 
> 900 horses for a street / race car? What is the ratio of road vs track miles?


Not many cars can make you feel the same as the old GTR,s do trust me on that one.

I suppose some people don't even need to modify them to that extent to enjoy them, but then again I personally have always gone mad when it comes to modifying.

Although, I'd rather buy an already modified one to save me the hassle.

I've been also thinking of saving a bit more and getting the 35 GTR, but honestly I can't see myself without an old school GTR.

If I had my one, I'd probably opt for a 35 on top of that, but now that it's gone I can only think of getting the same car back.

Hard to explain, it's a weird feeling, it can't be replaced


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I agree there are some really rough cars about currently most being pushed mostly by traders.

The last car I really liked and just missed out on was the silver R33 GTR with HKS 2.8 and getrag, I think its now in Estonia.

I think Rockabilities car a fabulous car, its just a real pitty about the colour, the worst colour for a GTR. I think if it had been blue, purple or black it would have sold months ago.

I am looking for a GTR with 2530's and supporting parts in a dark colour and am really struggling. I am also considering importing from Japan as weirdly R33 GTR's seem cheaper in Japan where as R32 and R34 are more expensive.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

being shameless but my R34 GTR is for sale still remember 

There aren't many great R33 GTR's out there,JMC does appear to have some good examples and seems to have a large selection aswell,if it was me i'd be looking at JMC or DaveW for an immediate buy,or just wait it out until the right one comes along and buy it private before the traders get hold of it and sell it for £2k more,guess they got to making a living aswell...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Surely now seems to be a good time to buy a 33 as prices can only rise


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> being shameless but my R34 GTR is for sale still remember
> 
> There aren't many great R33 GTR's out there,JMC does appear to have some good examples and seems to have a large selection aswell,if it was me i'd be looking at JMC or DaveW for an immediate buy,or just wait it out until the right one comes along and buy it private before the traders get hold of it and sell it for £2k more,guess they got to making a living aswell...


I dont disagree your car does looks very nice, unfortunately its not a dark colour and TBH I cant afford it.

I would disagree about JMC and DaveW, picking 1 car from each, JMC has a black R33 GTR up for 9K I think, its clearly had a front end incident at some point as in the pictures you can see the inner edge of the passenger side wing is white not black as it should be. There is no mention of this in the advert and when i asked him if it had any accident history he told me it was clean when it clearly isn't. So I pm'd R32 combat who owned the car before JMC, he explained the car had a dodgy gearbox when sold and the door and wing had been replaced and the car was far from immaculate. I know traders need to make money but it appear like he has just bought it from here for 6k put some wheels on it and expected to sell for 9K.

As for DaveW, I actually had a quite high opinion of his operation until they bought the rusty purple R33 GTR from here which has horribly patched strut tops, removed the nice wheels and a week later its forsale for 3K more on ebay, no restoration, with same bodgy strut tops.

That is why i would prefer something which will be rust/crash free for less money from Japan.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ah ok, i've not been paying to much attention to the ones on PH and only have a quick glance at them now adays briefly, shame then isn't it 

I'll consider all reasonable offer's on mine btw David,feel free to pm me if you wish 

For what it's worth, there are still decent R33 GTR's out there,just finding them that seems to be the issue..


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

MIKEGTR said:


> Surely now seems to be a good time to buy a 33 as prices can only rise


TBH I am not sure, I think due to the Euro exchange rate shift we have seen many of our nice cars exported to Europe. This and the trade activity has then pushed the price of ropey R33 GTR's up to 8K, offsetting the few remaing nice ones at the same time.

I am not an expert but from the little I have looked the R34 and R32 GTR prices seem much higher in Japan than you can buy a similar car in the UK. The R33 GTR seems cheaper, this either means as you suggest the price of R33's in Japan will increase.

Or as i suspect will happen we will see more traders importing good R33 GTR's from Japan bursting the UK price bubble and dropping the prices as they compete with each other as the R33 GTR is not a rare car like the R34.

As I said I am not an expert, but it seems strange that in a recession R33 prices are so high for such seemingly poor cars.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

David said:


> TBH I am not sure, I think due to the Euro exchange rate shift we have seen many of our nice cars exported to Europe. This and the trade activity has then pushed the price of ropey R33 GTR's up to 8K, offsetting the few remaing nice ones at the same time.
> 
> I am not an expert but from the little I have looked the R34 and R32 GTR prices seem much higher in Japan than you can buy a similar car in the UK. The R33 GTR seems cheaper, this either means as you suggest the price of R33's in Japan will increase.
> 
> ...


That statement is so full of contradictions I don't know where to start


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

It's not full of Contraditions, it's just not clear that I mean traders buying cars from within the uk are currently pushing up uk gtr prices. I can give lots of examples of this

I think we may see other uk traders entering the gtr market and buying cheaper stock from Japan causing more competition and driving average prices down.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nissan : Nissan Skyline R33 GTR a.k.a. Torque Monster ...


id def be looking at this motor, looks decent...:thumbsup:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

nailsgtr600 said:


> Nissan : Nissan Skyline R33 GTR a.k.a. Torque Monster ...
> 
> 
> id def be looking at this motor, looks decent...:thumbsup:


Decent? Have you seen the picture of the engine bay!!! Good spec though.


Id personally be looking at this 33..

GLOBAL AUTO BCNR33


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Have to agree with David on this one, i often have a nose around the classified websites and import "specialists"!!!  lol. And some of the stuff being pushed around is just disgusting! Two years ago i bought my r33 from another member on here, prior to that i looked at around 9-10 r33 Gtr's both private and at "specialists" for one year approx, and was close to saying . . . . . . . . . . bollocks to this i'll just buy another scooby, because they are all dung!!!!

Glad i keep looking though, there are some keepers out there!!!!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

andyc said:


> Decent? Have you seen the picture of the engine bay!!! Good spec though.
> 
> 
> Id personally be looking at this 33..
> ...


good shout, the strut tops look rough...among other things...
but yeah the spec looks good, and after seeing what TDP do with gtr's it should go well...


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

andyc said:


> Decent? Have you seen the picture of the engine bay!!! Good spec though.
> 
> 
> Id personally be looking at this 33..
> ...


that engine bay is fine. Just need rubbed back a little and painted just like the white car.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> that engine bay is fine. Just need rubbed back a little and painted just like the white car.


But it makes you think what the rest of the car is going to be like?

I'm sure after a respray it would look good but for 18000 id expect the car to be mint.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah your correct. I wasn't taking the price into consideration. Good spec though. Tidy up the engine bay and it's worth every penny.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

David said:


> I dont disagree your car does looks very nice, unfortunately its not a dark colour and TBH I cant afford it.
> 
> I would disagree about JMC and DaveW, picking 1 car from each, JMC has a black R33 GTR up for 9K I think, its clearly had a front end incident at some point as in the pictures you can see the inner edge of the passenger side wing is white not black as it should be. There is no mention of this in the advert and when i asked him if it had any accident history he told me it was clean when it clearly isn't. So I pm'd R32 combat who owned the car before JMC, he explained the car had a dodgy gearbox when sold and the door and wing had been replaced and the car was far from immaculate. I know traders need to make money but it appear like he has just bought it from here for 6k put some wheels on it and expected to sell for 9K.
> 
> ...




Might i suggest you come and look at exactly what we have done to this car?? Please only comment when you are in 100% of the facts. Both strut tops are far from dodgey, the resprayed front bumper from stone chips and the 1/4's and doors from various scuffs and dings are far from dodgey. The full belt inc timing belt, full transmission and engine service are also far from dodgey. As is the set of fully refurbished alloys and the full underseal.

Sorry David but im more of an enthusiast than a business man, I dont mearly lick and spit my cars. i service and prep them like they are my own personal cars.

Cheers

Kindest regards


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> Yeah your correct. I wasn't taking the price into consideration. Good spec though. Tidy up the engine bay and it's worth every penny.


lol, if the inside of the engine bay (pained upper surface of the strut tops) is rusting what do you expect the rest of the shell to be like!?!?!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

eek double post> see below


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

davew said:


> Might i suggest you come and look at exactly what we have done to this car?? Please only comment when you are in 100% of the facts. Both strut tops are far from dodgey, the resprayed front bumper from stone chips and the 1/4's and doors from various scuffs and dings are far from dodgey. The full belt inc timing belt, full transmission and engine service are also far from dodgey. As is the set of fully refurbished alloys and the full underseal.
> 
> Sorry David but im more of an enthusiast than a business man, I dont mearly lick and spit my cars. i service and prep them like they are my own personal cars.
> 
> ...


looks much better now.

Did you get my pm with my email address? I'm still interested! I'm just doing a bit to my own car with regards to a power increase and some little body improvements. Will be done by the end of march. If the power isn't enough for me then I'll be selling it asap so those pics of your r32 build will be interesting.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

David said:


> It's not full of Contraditions, it's just not clear that I mean traders buying cars from within the uk are currently pushing up uk gtr prices. I can give lots of examples of this
> 
> I think we may see other uk traders entering the gtr market and buying cheaper stock from Japan causing more competition and driving average prices down.



So now is a good time to buy then!

You're second paragraph is merely speculation


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

JTJUDGE said:


> looks much better now.
> 
> Did you get my pm with my email address? I'm still interested! I'm just doing a bit to my own car with regards to a power increase and some little body improvements. Will be done by the end of march. If the power isn't enough for me then I'll be selling it asap so those pics of your r32 build will be interesting.


We were planning something to build another one of these after our current build.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Or you could have something like this one we built last year?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

or we could trick out your current R33


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

drewzer said:


> lol, if the inside of the engine bay (pained upper surface of the strut tops) is rusting what do you expect the rest of the shell to be like!?!?!


Well I can't see it so I can't comment. From the engine bay though and the rest of the car I reckon it will be pretty good. A little bit of dusty rust on the strut tops isn't a problem. Easily fixed. The engine itself looks very clean.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Dave

They all look good. I really do like the idea of having a good car built from the ground up. As soon as I get my own gtr back I'll know straight away what I'm going to do. The purple r32 really appeals to me. Stick some carbon side skirt attachments on, carbon front 2nd splitter, remove the spoiler and paint white writting on the tyres. Thats my idea of car heaven **IMHO**


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

That first 32 is mean looking, what's something like that go for Dave?

Tib


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

JTJUDGE said:


> Well I can't see it so I can't comment. From the engine bay though and the rest of the car I reckon it will be pretty good. A little bit of dusty rust on the strut tops isn't a problem. Easily fixed. The engine itself looks very clean.


I think it is pretty much accepted that if a strut top is rusty it isn't because of the rust you can see you should worry. It rusts bottom up.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

worth asking first though instead of assuming the rest of the car is bad.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's always worth looking, just know what you're looking for.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

MrGT said:


> That first 32 is mean looking, what's something like that go for Dave?
> 
> Tib


If i recall it was about 14k

We can build all manner of cars. I'd like to think we have quite an "eye" for building these now.

here's a few we built or sourced.



GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - Search Results

And this is one I still regret selling, It should have stayed in my collection:sadwavey:












































































Here's the Purple widearch

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/138758-stunning-wide-body-r32gtr-prepared-thegtrshop.html


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

What turbos are on that? What sort of power does it make?
Mikey


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> I think it is pretty much accepted that if a strut top is rusty it isn't because of the rust you can see you should worry. It rusts bottom up.


Lol bingo!!! Nice shiny bits in the engine bay and no one will notice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Mikeydinho said:


> What turbos are on that? What sort of power does it make?
> Mikey


I think they were t67's and 670 atw.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

drewzer said:


> Lol bingo!!! Nice shiny bits in the engine bay and no one will notice!!!:thumbsup:


Still shouldn't write a car off purely because of a little rust. Fair enough its worse in other areas but its still worth a good look.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

andyc said:


> Decent? Have you seen the picture of the engine bay!!! Good spec though.
> 
> 
> Id personally be looking at this 33..
> ...


This looks good. 

Is that an auction, how does it work with global auto? 

Doesn't seem to have a price ?

oh it does... 2,280000 yen


***9633; ***9734; ***9733; ***9734; ***9734; ***9733; ***9734; ***9633; car details

Model year 1995 Year:
Skyline GT-R: car name
: Standard Grade
Color: White
Traction current meter replacement NISMO 1997 29707KM 29707KM combined 17077km
: No vehicle inspection
: No repair calendar
Register instruction manual-equipped vehicles, one owner

***9633; ***9734; ***9733; ***9734; ***9734; ***9733; ***9734; ***9633; remodeling details

Inspection and maintenance record
3535km June 1998
14680km June 2002
15649km July 2004
16415km February 2007
16907km March 31, 2009

***9734; ***9734; engine-related
4000KM only after new production
APEX V-MAX forged pistons 87***934;
Forged connecting rod cross section APEX V-MAX H
Full counter crankshaft forging APEX V-MAX
APEX metal head gasket
Large-capacity oil pump HKS
Large-capacity oil pan TRUST
APEX V-MAX IN 270 ° camshaft lift 11.4mm
APEX V-MAX EX 280 ° camshaft lift 11.5mm
APEX V-MAX valve spring
APEX valve lifter
APEX IN · EX slide cam pulley
Cylinder head machining IN / EX ports
TRUST racing blow off valve
OIL catch tank
Nur genuine surge tank

***9734; ***9734; turbine relationship
TRUST T88-34D turbine
TRUST Stainless exhaust manifold
TRUST racing Westgate

***9734; ***9734; fuel-related
SARD 660cc fuel injectors
TRUST fuel delivery line
NISMO fuel regulator
Large-capacity fuel pump NISMO

***9734; ***9734; cooling relationship
ARC aluminum radiator side turn three-tiered
ARC swirl spot
ARC intercooler
HKS intercooler pipe
Movement type oil cooler TRUST 15-stage element

***9734; ***9734; relationship between the intake & exhaust
HKS Power Flow air cleaner
TRUST suction pipe
TRUST front pipe
One-off POWER CRAFT full titanium muffler

***9734; ***9734; drive and undercarriage relationship
TRUST 6-speed transmission
OS Giken triple plate clutch
KIT APEX N1 damper harmonic drive

***9734; ***9734; brake relationship
Genuine BREMBO caliper

Wheel & Tire ***9734; ***9734; relationship
SPARCO VIPER-R 9.5J-18 +18
ADVAN NEOVA 265-35-18

***9734; ***9734; electrical relationship
POWER CRAFT computer fit the current car
TRUST PROFEC B boost controller
TOMEI boost gauge

***9734; ***9734; interior relationship
BRIDE bucket seat (driver side)
NISMO 320KM meter full scale (exchange when 12000KM)

***9734; ***9734; exterior
Hood top mall N1 specification
OP rear guard mat
Large front spoiler lip for the late


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

davew said:


> I think they were t67's and 670 atw.


Thank you:wavey:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails

what do people think on the above linked 33?

nigel?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MrGT said:


> Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails
> 
> what do people think on the above linked 33?
> 
> nigel?


Speaking to Miguel he said that was sold some time ago :nervous:

That's a stunning car, though a bit underpowered for the spec and for my liking tbh.

If that was 750-800, it would have been great still.

Saying that, a very good spec car all along.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i didnt realise it had sold, has the potential for more with that setup though, injectors ecu remap with that turbo on should see over 750 surley??


tib


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

That was on pistonheads awhile back, was sold according to the advert on PH.
Mikey


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Saurus R33 is 100% sold, its just not been moved from our page onto sold stock.

you have to see that car to believe it. its not a cheap build. all the parts are quality and it can deliver ALOT more than the power its pushing out with a couple of minor changes.

new owner is very happy with it.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

matty32 said:


> Saurus R33 is 100% sold, its just not been moved from our page onto sold stock.
> 
> you have to see that car to believe it. its not a cheap build. all the parts are quality and it can deliver ALOT more than the power its pushing out with a couple of minor changes.
> 
> new owner is very happy with it.


totally agree matty, talked to you on here about it before, awesome car and minor mods to see big power.
would love to see it on track is it still in the uk? member on here?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it is currently being prepared for the customer, but it will be going to scotland


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

I may be tempted to sell my beast soon.
It's a R32, with a HKS 2.7 with 2530's, Tomei cams, headwork etc.
Fully built and maintained by Meguro maintenance previously and only had one documented owner from new.
Running more than one project is working out alot...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

*This is what I'm talking about lads*

:bowdown1: a m a z i n g 















































































Remodeling & more **** car details

****car details

Model year 1999 Year:
Skyline GT-R: car name
Grade: V-SPEC
February 2012: car inspection
(No current display) 43000KM: traveling
There is no spot processing body Repair:

***remodeling details

**engine-related
OS Giken RB30 Kit
Forged piston pin 86Ø 22Ø
H-beam connecting rods, forged chromoly billet
86mm full counter-stroke crankshaft forging billet chromoly
· RB30 cylinder block
(Pre-built 24mm spacer liner, piston oil cooler orifice)
Main NISMO metal reinforcement
Pulsar GTI-R metal connecting rod
Timing belt only strengthen
Aluminum slide cam pulley only
Head stud bolt reinforcement
Crank bearing cap stud bolts and nuts strengthening
Washer strengthening
1.2mm metal head gasket only
Head combustion chamber and valve guide machining IN / EX ports and
Large-capacity oil pump HKS
Large-capacity oil pan TRUST
TOMEI PROCAM Camshaft
Strengthening TOMEI valve lifter
TOMEI reinforced valve spring
HKS valve stem seal kit
ATI crank damper pulley
FUJII DYNAMICS aluminum pulley kit
Crank pulley
Water pump pulley
Dynamo Pulley
* Power steering pulley
TOMEI metal intake manifold gasket
N1 water pump
Strengthening NISMO engine mounts
ESSENTIAL oil catch tank
Plated engine head cover

**turbine relationship
HKS GT3037 twin turbine
HKS exhaust manifold
HKS Racing waist gate

**fuel-related
SARD 1000cc injector fuel
TRUST fuel delivery line
AUTO STAFF fuel regulator
One-off fuel collector tank
Two fuel pump BOSCH
Large-capacity fuel pump NISMO (in tank)
Liner & EARLS professional fuel line

**cooling relationship
Intercooler TRUST twin three-tier formula entry
One-off intercooler piping
Two-stage left and right oil cooler HKS 15
Are one-off aluminum OIL cooler duct
Core aluminum radiator ARC SMC55 PRESTEGE-R
ARC Air Remover Tank
SAMCO silicon radiator hose
SAMCO silicon heater hose
One-off upper radiator hose titanium
Carbon radiator cooling panel

**relationship between the intake & exhaust
Surge tank capacity TRUST
One-off titanium suction pipe
One-off Titanium front pipe 70***934;
One-off full titanium muffler

**suspension relationship
Different harmonic tank car QUANTUM CR
NOVA Spring
ELECTRA adjustable front stabilizer
Rear stabilizer ARC
Adjustable front upper link
MANATEE front lower arm tension rod
Adjustable front side rear upper link
Rear adjustable rear upper link
Change out the rear lower arm bush mosquito Pirro
Haikyasu rod canceled
ROCKET DANCER multi-link color
Over part pyro shock mount rear knuckle

**chassis relationship
One-off 14-point chromoly roll cage
One-off chromoly sidebar
One-off titanium front tower bar
Reinforcement increased body spot

**driving relationship
OS Giken sequential transmission
EXEDY carbon triple plate clutch
EXEDY lightweight flywheel
DIFF CASE TRUST front cover
Strengthening over a wide front drive shaft Long
CUSCO F & R LSD

**brake relationship
TRUST ALCON 6POT front brake caliper
Front brake rotor 370mm
TRUST ALCON 4POT rear brake caliper
330mm rear brake rotor
Stainless steel mesh brake hose
SEIDOYA brake pads
Large diameter master cylinder AUTO SELECT
WILLWOOD brake balancer
MIDORI brake maintenance duct

**electrical relationship
Fri computer HKS F-CON V-PRO
Boost controller HKS EVC PRO
MOTEC dash logger
Harness, cable link, transmitter, receiver, and the hydraulic boost
Sensor
E-TS torque split controller Giken FIELD

**exterior relationship
AUTO SELECT Devil spoiler
AUTO SELECT carbon canard Devil
NISMO front bumper
Wide front fender specification NISMO Z-TUNE
Processing side step rear brake cooling ducts JUN AUTO
FUJIMURA AUTO dry carbon bonnet
ELECTRA Dry Carbon Door
CRAFT SQUARE door mirrors
ELECTRA dry carbon trunk
ESPRIT dry carbon GT wing
ESPRIT dry carbon gurney flap
5 TOMEI acrylic glass surface wind
One-off titanium rear diffuser fins
NISMO front & side markers Clear
NISMO carbon pillar panel
One-off LED tail light
Front tow hooks one-off
All titanium fin de phaser FUJIMURA AUTO

Wheel & Tire 
RAYS VOLK TE37 DAISHIN 9.5J-18 +12 wheels
ADVAN A048 265/35-18 Tire

**interior relationship
2 left and right leg RECARO SP-G bucket seat
SPARCO steering wheel
Quick release boss RAPFIX
M SPEED dry carbon dash board
M SPEED dry carbon door panels left and right inter-
Driver side harness SABELT 3 point
Passenger side harness WILLANS


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

How much? Looks awesome!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

It's sold out apparently, I'd love to know how much ! :smokin:

what a dream machine 


GLOBAL AUTO?BNR34????


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

ad says it cost over 20M yen to build.

RB30, 900ps, etc. Dry carbon stuff alone cost 3M yen.

My guess is this car probably sold for around 7-8M yen.

Dream machine, indeed!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ no idea what the above makes in pound notes but that's a spec and a half, osg 3.0, stack dash, 3037's , animal! Looking at stock r34 prices that must be a 35+ grand car????

All those toys/spec in a r33 would be perfection, wasn't Oz running 3730's on the lemon before the rebuild? What is it pushing 1000+ @ the crank? Would of thought it would be in that region?

Tib


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MrGT said:


> ^^ no idea what the above makes in pound notes but that's a spec and a half, osg 3.0, stack dash, 3037's , animal! Looking at stock r34 prices that must be a 35+ grand car????


Low £60K's - Dash is Motec btw 



MrGT said:


> All those toys/spec in a r33 would be perfection, wasn't Oz running 3730's on the lemon before the rebuild? What is it pushing 1000+ @ the crank? Would of thought it would be in that region?


Didn't it get sold?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

matt j said:


> Didn't it get sold?


The shell did


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

60k? bloody hell. i thought somewhere between 40-50 maybe but still worth it compared to buying a stock 34 and building it up to that spec.

and i would still rather have that over a 35 any day 

the newera 1 i linked earlier is the one i would buy personally (if i could afford it and it wasnt already sold lol)

tib


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

If I had 60K, I'd pay that in a heartbeat for that 34, it simply is awesome.

The sheer spec of that car is just astonishing.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> If I had 60K, I'd pay that in a heartbeat for that 34, it simply is awesome.
> 
> The sheer spec of that car is just astonishing.


i agree its an amazing car, but if there was a same spec 33 and that 34 both for sale next to each other regardless of price i would take the 33 every time i love the 33's shape.

tib


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah a 33 of that calibre would probably go for 40K I presume.


Has anyone noticed in the spec list it says "Pulsar GTi-R metal connecting rod" :nervous:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Nigel-Power said:


> yeah a 33 of that calibre would probably go for 40K I presume.


I wouldn't let mine go for that, I'd rather keep it than sell it that cheap or probably break it for parts.

Reading the spec, I'd say mine was much higher anyway.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

matt j said:


> I wouldn't let mine go for that, I'd rather keep it than sell it that cheap or probably break it for parts.
> 
> Reading the spec, I'd say mine was much higher anyway.


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:



i'll get there some day


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I won't, EVER. My wife is too demanding  probably a good thing though. 

You heading to Crail anytime soon matt? would be good to see how fast your car goes.

edit: just realised your in Lancaster now so I guess not lol


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matt j said:


> I wouldn't let mine go for that, I'd rather keep it than sell it that cheap or probably break it for parts.
> 
> Reading the spec, I'd say mine was much higher anyway.


Definitely worth a lot more, considering what's gone into it. Beautifully put together.

Mega spec.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

JTJUDGE said:


> You heading to Crail anytime soon matt? would be good to see how fast your car goes.


might be taking it to knockhill in May..



Nigel-Power said:


> Definitely worth a lot more, considering what's gone into it. Beautifully put together.
> 
> Mega spec.


Cheers Nigel, although its in a million pieces at the moment :nervous:

There's another one out there for you mate but I truly hope you get yours back in one piece soon fella!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> I wouldn't let mine go for that, I'd rather keep it than sell it that cheap or probably break it for parts.
> 
> Reading the spec, I'd say mine was much higher anyway.


and ive still got shotgun on your front bumper. lol


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Lol Mook no worries but there'll probably be a couple of extra holes in it soon though 
Nigel, no demo cars for sale in Japan these days?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Oi. Don't you dare!

Lol


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Has anyone noticed in the spec list it says "Pulsar GTi-R metal connecting rod" :nervous:


its talking about the bearings, OS giken 3.0 run those bearings in their kit


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

> TRUST ALCON 6POT front brake caliper
> TRUST ALCON 4POT rear brake caliper


JESUS....not Alcons!!! Thing will end up in a fiery mess. Cheap crap.......

:chuckle::chuckle:

Sorry, you'll only get the irony if you have read one one of the other threads. Very nice R34 that though..

TT


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like the Do-luck GTR is being rebuilt,

Harlow Jap Autos | UK Stock


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

If I had the money, I would go for this car : 1998 Nissan Skyline GTR33 HKS 2.8 TRUST T88-38GK 1000ps :smokin:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Marlon88 said:


> If I had the money, I would go for this car : 1998 Nissan Skyline GTR33 HKS 2.8 TRUST T88-38GK 1000ps :smokin:


Is it still for sale?


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Do luck 33 is at RK's getting some Ronny loving


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hja-Ozz said:


> Do luck 33 is at RK's getting some Ronny loving


saw it the other day there


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

yeeeap  I always find myself drooling over Rons race car when Im down their it almost seems too nice to race


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

& how much ?


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Marlon88 said:


> If I had the money, I would go for this car : 1998 Nissan Skyline GTR33 HKS 2.8 TRUST T88-38GK 1000ps :smokin:


Now that is one awesome car, I still have the build pictures on my hard drive somewhere....car went to Switzerland I believe


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matt j said:


> Lol Mook no worries but there'll probably be a couple of extra holes in it soon though
> Nigel, no demo cars for sale in Japan these days?


There might be, nothing yet. I'm on the look out though. Need something very special. 

I can see it coming. A 33 with a similar spec to that 34 will do me just fine.

And I wouldn't mind dishing out the saved up grandchildren's inheritance on it. lol

Still saving the coppers, I'll more likely need them badly if it is to be a special GTR


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

@DaveW

I owe you an apology my previous description of the purple Gtr was not correct and you have obviously put considerable time into it. I still wouldn't buy it though, as I don't like the repairs to the strut tops which look non standard and like covers rather that replacements. For me the engine bay is also let down by the poorly fitted and non straight copper brake lines (shorly you could sort out some oem ones from stock) If you sorted them out and offered it with some decent Gtr fitment wheels I think it would be snapped up.

I bought an r33 Gtr today I was happy with and hopefully will use you and abbey to maintain it.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Check the pictures next week..


David said:


> @DaveW
> 
> I owe you an apology my previous description of the purple Gtr was not correct and you have obviously put considerable time into it. I still wouldn't buy it though, as I don't like the repairs to the strut tops which look non standard and like covers rather that replacements. For me the engine bay is also let down by the poorly fitted and non straight copper brake lines (shorly you could sort out some oem ones from stock) If you sorted them out and offered it with some decent Gtr fitment wheels I think it would be snapped up.
> 
> I bought an r33 Gtr today I was happy with and hopefully will use you and abbey to maintain it.


----------

